# Incredible machine



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-work.html?ICO=most_read_module#axzz2Kd87PYow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's actually amazing 

What a brain that guy has


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

And the fall of Humanity begins. Sure I'll admit that's an impressive machine, but at what cost. We're trying to get away from Fossil fuels, as well mankind is just becoming lazy lol. At least it speeds up road ways. They should use this to complete that damn Viva line on 7 already.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They still set the pattern and place the brick manually...saves on placing then one at at time I suppose. Good for repetitive pattern like a road or long driveway.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

The machine lays brick faster, the workers are under less strain, what is not to like?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

The fact that we're relying on technologies so much that eventually mankind will forget how to do simply tasks and we'll all become fat people like in the movie Wall-E.

 MDR answer your question?


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> The fact that we're relying on technologies so much that eventually mankind will forget how to do simply tasks and we'll all become fat people like in the movie Wall-E.
> 
> MDR answer your question?


In some instances tech advancements are for the better, hay used to be cut by hand......there are farms just down the road from me with a few 1000 acres. Having a machine to do it for you is a lot faster. I've done interlock brick walkways before, not fun being hunched over all day. Aspirin becomes candy by the end of the day. This machine places a worker under less back strain, it is still operated and fed by a person so good on them for creating something that is more efficient.

I will say that the day a robot brings me a drink in a restaurant is the day I move far, far away.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a person who has, and always will, do things myself. I take pride in making my own meals and pretty much anything to do with food. If I could raise chickens in my backyard I would but the city has banned it.

We are a lazy society by nature. If you don't believe me just go check out the "pre-cooked bacon" at the store. 

The only reason this was invented was to speed up the process. Not to save peoples backs or joints. If someone can make money faster then they will...and if you think this guys back doesn't hurt being hunched over that machine all day I would beg to differ!


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> The only reason this was invented was to speed up the process. Not to save peoples backs or joints. If someone can make money faster then they will...and if you think this guys back doesn't hurt being hunched over that machine all day I would beg to differ!


Admittedly it was to make it faster, however the worker is not on his hands and knees placing them in, he is relatively upright (less strain, but still some as with any manual labour) and I would happily trade how I did interlock for how he is


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

for big section it's a bonus...can't do much for small areas though...still have to do it by hand. So still have to do the walkway myself.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> for big section it's a bonus...can't do much for small areas though...still have to do it by hand. So still have to do the walkway myself.


I'm sure there's a way to make a smaller version of the machine.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

MDR said:


> In some instances tech advancements are for the better, hay used to be cut by hand......there are farms just down the road from me with a few 1000 acres. Having a machine to do it for you is a lot faster. I've done interlock brick walkways before, not fun being hunched over all day. Aspirin becomes candy by the end of the day. This machine places a worker under less back strain, it is still operated and fed by a person so good on them for creating something that is more efficient.
> 
> I will say that the day a robot brings me a drink in a restaurant is the day I move far, far away.


This is true, but think about Cursive writing and analog clocks. My Fiances sister (she'll be 14 in April) doesn't know how the read either of them, nor write in cursive.

The schools are already making our future generations lazy and outdated. We'll all just use computers, in 10 years books won't exist, they'll be on your tablet and paper won't exist in the class rooms, they'll be all downloadable PDFs and Excel/word files. Eventually we'll rely so much on technology that when it does eventually fail, we'll be useless... That or SkyNet will take over... I'm watching you Siri...


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

MDR said:


> I will say that the day a robot brings me a drink in a restaurant is the day I move far, far away.


I'm quite sure this is already a thing. I remember seeing something about a year ago where there is a restaurant that has a robot server with proxy sensors around it. Quite sure it was Japan.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

solarz said:


> I'm sure there's a way to make a smaller version of the machine.


Would not be economically viable though


----------

